
Monitoring team health in a startup - zackgilbert
https://ofcoursebooks.com/platypodes/
======
zackgilbert
I'm one of the founders of ofCourseBooks. Happy to answer any questions people
might have.

We built this to help encourage ourselves to, not only be more transparent,
but to not just sit in front of the computer all day, as is easy to happen
while coding up new features. We also have any updates posting to slack to
easily show how people are doing. It's turned into a fun little competition
between us founders.

~~~
pauljarvis
I'm one of the other cofounders (currently the step winner, ha) - I'm happy to
chime in too, although Zack was the one who programmed the page, I just made
it look pretty (so I could get back to getting all my steps).

------
studiofellow
I love that you are proving to others that it's possible to build a great
business and still be healthy and happy. So often the message from startups is
to sacrifice everything—even health and family.

I'm excited to see your business grow using this model, and hopefully others
follow your example.

~~~
pauljarvis
Heck ya! Now if only I could get Jason and Zack to catch up to my steps ;-)

------
tnorthcutt
This is awesome - I'd love to see more companies do this. Not out of
voyeuristic fascination, but because it would represent more folks in the tech
industry leading well-balanced lives.

~~~
zackgilbert
Thanks! We totally agree. Maybe if people are interested, we'd open source it
or build a tool that makes it super easy for other companies to share this
data also.

